# Hurricane mobilize



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Anyone else been asked to deploy for approaching hurricane? Sounds like the East Coast gonna get hit between NC and NYC areas. 

Anyone out there in the storm area (when it's determined and IF it actually happens) has any camper spots or rentals let me know


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

We've been getting drenched all week already. If it does hit us it's gonna be hell, ground is already soaked so shallow tree roots don't have much to hold on to against strong winds. They're closing down the beach area, father in law is LEO in Wilmington and they're scheduling their shifts to guard the bridges and facilitate evacuation already.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Heard a possible Cat 3 when it makes landfill. It's a Cat 4 right now on NOAA.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah it's going to be a good one I think. If you're looking to stay around the coast, I usually stay at Ft. Fisher, campground and rentals. It's a military recreation ground, simple quiet spot but great folks and area.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Don't let some simple hurricane stop you!!! Remember it don't rain on the army


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Don't let a little breeze and high humidity stop you!!! Remember it don't rain on the army


FIFY


"Bad weather always looks worse thru the window."


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Zuse said:


> Don't let some simple hurricane stop you!!! Remember it don't rain on the army


I got started early this morning


----------



## AHAForeclosure (Sep 22, 2015)

Ive been trying to get out to Rodanthe for pics. Looks like its not going to happen this week.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Be SAFE and GODSPEEED to you and your families.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Still on standby but it looks like a near miss this time


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

It's missing us but still alot of flooding and wind gusts. Had to route around flooded roads and downed trees to get out and hit some wints today. Amazingly enough trees down everywhere but not at any of my houses so far :-/. I'm hoping to jinx myself by mentioning that. 

Out hitting wints with my crew in high winds, heavy rain, and a broken leg. Lots of fun today.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

NCnewbie said:


> It's missing us but still alot of flooding and wind gusts. Had to route around flooded roads and downed trees to get out and hit some wints today. Amazingly enough trees down everywhere but not at any of my houses so far :-/. I'm hoping to jinx myself by mentioning that.
> 
> Out hitting wints with my crew in high winds, heavy rain, and a broken leg. Lots of fun today.




Your out working in this weather?? Also on a Saturday??? I hope this is your choice!!!! Put your foot down and tell the clients that you will not work from sun up to sun down 7 days a week and then hours on the computer after.... You can have a personal life and if you have a wife and children, they need your attention too. When they start paying within 7 days of completion I will bend over backwards to help them. It seems like all they do is want us to bend over so they can insert with no lube at all times.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

I did put my foot down!
Had an accident a month ago and broke my leg/ankle. Missed a rafter in an attic and fell completely through. Had to get my ankle screwed back together. Been laid up in bed for a month now, saw the chance to finally get out and get off my butt. First time being able to get my weekday crew and weekend crew together and train them on wints so worked out perfect. 

I don't wotk direct, I work with a regional who has been very understanding through it all and if I want to work weekends or not, that's my business.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

NCnewbie said:


> I did put my foot down!
> Had an accident a month ago and broke my leg/ankle. Missed a rafter in an attic and fell completely through. Had to get my ankle screwed back together. Been laid up in bed for a month now, saw the chance to finally get out and get off my butt. First time being able to get my weekday crew and weekend crew together and train them on wints so worked out perfect.
> 
> I don't wotk direct, I work with a regional who has been very understanding through it all and if I want to work weekends or not, that's my business.


Yep, NCnewbie summed it most accurately>he is a Independent Contractor and is treated as such, his is his own business owner and runs his business as he sees fit. When he came to my office we made it very clear. He was also informed that his work load would depend on his turn around time, so he makes the final calls on how and when to do his work.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Is it REALLY bad with the flooding? Another Ins Co called and requested to go to SC/NC border area.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

They've got it pretty bad down there. Plenty of houses flooded, roads washed out, seen caskets are starting to float up out of the ground.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Is it REALLY bad with the flooding? Another Ins Co called and requested to go to SC/NC border area.



If you need a site down there see Bill at Point South KOA. Tell him i sent you....


----------

